# Modern Arnis References and Resources



## Bob Hubbard

Due to things getting a little cramped with stickies, I've consolidated the main resources here and our staff will be expanding this list as time goes on.

Presas Family Inspired videos and Books

What is Modern Arnis, and where can I find Training? 

Who is Remy A. Presas?

Public Announcement from the Estate

A list of Technical Discussions


----------



## Guro Harold

Thread added For Modern Arnis Uniforms is here:http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27345.


----------

